# 420 cat backhoe question! How do i engage 4x4?



## h3xaeon (Jan 9, 2010)

I just started with a snow removal company. I was called to run an IT loader but instead am in a backhoe which does not bother me. I noticed the 4 wheels arn't driving this thing and turning and traction on sluck surfaces is very bad. I was wondering if there is a button or switch to engage it. Most of the buttons on this machine are not labeled. If ne1 knows please help!


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

I run all JD,but I just helped out my buddy running his new 420 Kitty.The 4x4 control is----when sitting forward, just to the left of the wheel,look carefully,there are some type of 4x4 icons---you can run in manual mode or some type of auto sensing type 4x4


----------



## Bajak (Nov 12, 2008)

tuney443;951173 said:


> I run all JD,but I just helped out my buddy running his new 420 Kitty.The 4x4 control is----when sitting forward, just to the left of the wheel,look carefully,there are some type of 4x4 icons---you can run in manual mode or some type of auto sensing type 4x4


Yes, to the left of the steering wheel column there is a bank of upto 4 switches that are mounted vertically, just below those there will be one or two switches mounted horizontally depending on options and model. They are three way switches you want the one that clicks and doesn't return to center position.

Left pos. is All Wheel Brakes.
Center is Off.
Right is All Wheel Drive...........or vice versa........It's one of those automatic procedures I do without thinking about.......

On the floor to the left of the brakes is a foot switch. That is the differential lock. It is very handy for straight pushes in heavy conditions and for back dragging up hill.


----------



## h3xaeon (Jan 9, 2010)

thanks for all of your help! I actually found out today when I got called into work. For some reason none of the switches are labeled in the machine. I did find it and it made a hell of a difference


----------

